

Ask HN: Your results with the freelancer/seeking freelancer thread? - csomar

The "Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?" usually gets less traction than the jobs thread. I have tried it a couple of times. I don't have a decent/killer portfolio, but the few that contacted me where interested in charging $10-$15/hour and sound like they have been trying everybody out there.<p>So how did that thread work for you? (if it ever did) It's worth mentioning that it gets much much less offers than the job thread.
======
kls
I have had success in the thread, I think I have picked up 2 gigs from it,
both where at my rate of $100hr. I have extensive JavaScript and IOS
development skills though so I am in a hot market right now. I don't know your
skill set, but it may be that you compete in a market that has more
saturation. Still $10-$15 seems low for a development skill set of any sort.
Most highly skilled Indian freelancers command more than that rate.

~~~
csomar
You seem to have luck. For example, I never got a female Skype request.

~~~
kls
Really, man I get them all the time. I assume that they where some dude in
Russia trying to get me to send him some money. My brother who is a little
slow (due to an accident) got taken for a bit of money by his Skype
"girlfriend" who was stranded in Europe. Needless to say, once he stopped
supporting her, she disappeared. I assumed that it was widespread on Skype due
to his experience and the fact that I get 2 a week, from girls far to
beautiful to be wanting to talk to a bald guy with a picture of his wife and
kids in his profile pic.

Also while I do believe in luck and I do believe that I am a lucky person (im
an optimist). I am a very confident person, I think this has a lot to do with
my success. That being said it could be a chicken and the egg. I am confident
because stuff does seem to work out for me, which the confidence opens doors,
that help things work out. I have had my fair share of bad luck but I tend to
ignore those events. There is a lot to the old saying that perception is
reality.

